# easy powder/allmountain skis



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Icelantic Shamans or Keepers, Shamans handle like a dream on groomers and in the pow. Keepers are a little tougher on groomers but just float and float and float on powder. Both ski's are kick-ass, I have owned them both and I like to ski the whole mountain - trees, steeps (occasionally), powder and groomers.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*I've got some '09 vokl gotamas with salomon sth binders i would sell to ya for cheap. They're definitely used but have lots of life left and ski both pow and groomers well. What's your size and weight? These are only 168 in length so they're made for smaller/lighter people. Good beginner ski though. PM me for pics and details*


----------

